# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Grafische Smileys deaktivieren, bzw. .....

## Josef

Ich weiß noch nicht, wann genau, aber z.B. bei Teilbeitrag als Fettdruck wird die Eintragung ins Forum nicht durchgeführt. Es heißt: Sie haben 16 .......!
Dann klicke ich auf Grafische Smileys deaktivieren. Es erscheint der Beitrag, aber in und nach diesen Zeilen x- fach ein Zeichen, glaublich "P" im Beitrag.
Was ist das, wieso?
Gruß
Josef

----------


## Holger

Hallo,

Ich schreibe einen Beitrag Ich schreibe einen Beitrag Ich schreibe einen Beitrag Ich schreibe einen Beitrag Ich schreibe einen Beitrag Ich schreibe einen Beitrag Ich schreibe einen Beitrag Ich schreibe einen Beitrag 
Ich schreibe einen Beitrag Ich schreibe einen Beitrag Ich schreibe einen Beitrag Ich schreibe einen Beitrag Ich schreibe einen Beitrag Ich schreibe einen Beitrag Ich schreibe einen Beitrag Ich schreibe einen Beitrag 
Ich schreibe einen Beitrag Ich schreibe einen Beitrag Ich schreibe einen Beitrag Ich schreibe einen Beitrag Ich schreibe einen Beitrag Ich schreibe einen Beitrag Ich schreibe einen Beitrag Ich schreibe einen Beitrag 

*Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett Die Hälfte davon fett* 

Verwende grafische Smileys  :Stirnrunzeln:   :L&auml;cheln:   :Blinzeln: 

und kann das Problem nicht nachvollziehen. -Bitte ggf. mal genauer

Beste Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------


## Josef

Hallo,
ich verwende keine Smileys.
Ich habe entweder eine URL eingegeben, oder einen kurzen Text, ggf., ja, das eine oder andere Wort in Fettdruck.
Dann ins Netz.
Und dann geht es nicht und es heißt: "Sie haben .........".
Dann deaktiviere ich die Smileys, die ja aktiviert vorgegeben sind.
Versende wieder.
es geht, aber plötzlich mit zig "P", so 3-5 in den entsprechenden Zeilen wo früher - nicht verlangte - Smileys waren.
Gruß
Josef




TESTs brachten (vorerst) keine Wiederholung von o. a. Situation!

----------


## Holger

Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand, der dieses Problem hat(te)?

Betse Grüße
Holger Jünemann

----------


## Josef

> Hallo Holger,
> 
> das von Josef geschilderte Problem ist vermutlich dieses:
> 
> Kopiert man aus dem Josef-Beitrag http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...95&postcount=1 etwas und fügt dieses dann ein, dann tauchen jedenfalls bei mir jede Menge Smileys auf:
> 
> Es deutet alles darauf hin, daß der Beitrag in Word vorverfasst und dann incl. zunächst unsichtbarer Steuerzeichen kopiert und eingefügt wurde.
> 
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Servus Dieter,
danke für den Hinweis.
So kann es gewesen sein und so wird es sein.
Wenn ich dann den Beitrag los schicke, geht es nicht. Als EDV-Laie habe ich dann (wenigstens) die Smilys deaktiviert. Meist ging es dann, aber dann war in faszt jeder Zeile eine Serie mit glaublich P P P P oder so was.
Gruß
Josef

----------

